# Shopping for Equipment in the Bowery



## BraisedorStewed (May 19, 2014)

Does anyone have advice for buying used equipment in the bowery? Places to go or avoid, where to park a Uhaul, and any other pertinent info? We are heading in there tomorrow from eastern LI and would like to pick up a stand mixer, prep tables, shelving, dish Cabinets and smallwares. Any advice is gretly appreciated.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## larrybard (May 19, 2014)

Have no first hand experience but believe -- as you may already know -- there are several places within easy walking distance of each other, e.g., Amazing Value Restaurant Equipment at 202 Bowery, and Bowery Restaurant Supply at 2 Delancey St. Of course there are also places not too far away outside of Manhattan, such as A-Plus in Brooklyn. I suspect that they all have a constantly changing inventory, at least when it comes to bigger equipment, but presumably if you were looking for some specific like that, e.g., a commercial range, you would have called ahead. So maybe not a big problem to just pop in and look around for things like a stand mixer and shelving.

Hardest part may be to find a place to park your U-Haul nearby. Good luck.


----------



## sachem allison (May 20, 2014)

I used to use Paragon restaurant supply on the bowery but, they sold out a few years ago, I use Win Restaurant supply now. They aren't on the bowery but, they are just a couple of blocks away. They by far have the largest variety of stuff. http://www.winsupply.com/
Rogers on the bowery sells a lot of Hobart stuff such as mixers and slicers. you can usually just park right on Bowery. lad up and go. Most of the nighborhood parking is non existent. there is a lot of street construction going on in the surrounding neighborhoods right now.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know anyone for use equipment but I have a contact for new equipment. Please pm me for information. I use reliable kitchen for the past 10 years and 8 restaurants


----------

